# Does anyone know what this is?



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone have any idea what it is? I thought maybe to make pleats on the top of drapes back in the day. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Has me stumped.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Too cook oblong poached eggs in......Ha, Ha, Ha. Lynn


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Curious!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Try Google image finder.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NMot a clue and I've sewn for more than 70 years.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Almost looks like what you'd use on an old 45 to play on a regular record player.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

carlacrn said:


> Almost looks like what you'd use on an old 45 to play on a regular record player.


Oh my goodness. It does look like the thing for 45rpm records.


----------



## Bales (Jan 14, 2012)

Three ball holder/divider for colour knitting?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It's too big for a 45. Ours are smaller and flat.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> Oh my goodness. It does look like the thing for 45rpm records.


I know that it is not that I have those.


----------



## rosebud37 (Aug 31, 2016)

put the Picture on Facebook someone will maybe know.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I have no idea what it was meant for. However I think it would work well to hold yarns for a knitting project with three different yarns. It would keep them separate and might prevent tangling.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> Try Google image finder.


I don't know how to do that.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm going to watch this, cause I am sure someone knows or knows how to find it.


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

I would agree with this


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Bales said:


> Three ball holder/divider for colour knitting?


I would tend to agree


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I don't know how to do that.


Me either!!! Can someone explain how to do it?


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

When you do a google search, in the list that returns there will be a row of pictures for "images of......" if you click on that ...a sometimes huge amount of images come up. then when you see one that's what you're looking for,you click on the imagine a larger one will pop up and sometimes you can visit page and find a blog or pattern etc, but sometimes not. I think you can also direct search just images, but this is the way I do it.. :sm17:


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

If you save this picture, you can upload it to Google picture search and Google will return similar pictures. I did this and got nothing but yellow fish! hahaha


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Is it one of those thingies that you use to make puffy curtains, you put a wad of fabric in each section and when you get them all in it creates a nice look? Obviously I don't know either.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Sock locks? There not exactly like the picture I found but I think they might be for keeping socks together in the wash anyhow.
https://www.amazon.com/Helping-Hand-Paired-Washer-Laundry/dp/B00SS1UFT4/ref=pd_lpo_201_bs_img_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MKEERWH4BWGWZ0DT276B


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Sock locks? There not exactly like the picture I found but I think they might be for keeping socks together in the wash anyhow.
> https://www.amazon.com/Helping-Hand-Paired-Washer-Laundry/dp/B00SS1UFT4/ref=pd_lpo_201_bs_img_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MKEERWH4BWGWZ0DT276B


We use large safety pins. Wish I had known to do that with small children's socks many years ago. LOL We tried some plastic things but they didn't last long.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Judy M said:


> We use large safety pins. Wish I had known to do that with small children's socks many years ago. LOL We tried some plastic things but they didn't last long.


Oh, yeah, I love using safety pins to keep socks together-- hate sorting them later. I've pinned for years.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yeah, I love using safety pins to keep socks together-- hate sorting them later. I've pinned for years.


Eventually, LOL I couldn't tell the dark blue from the black - not nice for a guy that was wearing a tie. This way each one of a pair gets equal wear - hopefully.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mitzi said:


> Is it one of those thingies that you use to make puffy curtains, you put a wad of fabric in each section and when you get them all in it creates a nice look? Obviously I don't know either.


That's what I was going to say too _ puffy curtain maker thingy


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Don't think it's for socks as you don't get many 3-footed people but have seen something like it for keeping electrical cables seperated & free from tangling! I love reading all the explanations! ????


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

I haven't the foggiest. But am intrigued. Hope someone posts what it is.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I don't know how to do that.


right click on image then go down to search google image and left click on that....just did it and only pictures (very small) of things that had yellow in them came up...i like the idea of 3 diff color seperator....as someone else said do it up on facebook...there must be someone who knows...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have no idea!


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Very interesting looking thing. Curious what it is.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Have no idea


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it is to make a flower shaped tie back, without having to sew anything. There used to be a lot of those types of gadgets in different shapes, for tie backs and top pleats for drapes.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sukiesue said:


> Don't think it's for socks as you don't get many 3-footed people but have seen something like it for keeping electrical cables seperated & free from tangling! I love reading all the explanations! ????


I like that idea. To keep the wires from getting tangled. 
I tried to google but got lots of little yellow pictures too.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I sewed curtains and draperies and other oddities for several interior decorators for 25+ years. Never came across anything like that. BUT, thanks for the Google image explaination! I'd never tried it. Cool!


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i think it was to hold fabric on curtain when they use to have big puffy bunches at the corner of the window you pulled the curtain through the hooked it in the slots to hold it. it has been so long i don't remember what they looked like exactly


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

No idea.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

I would love one to play with!


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

IUD?


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

sschimel said:


> IUD?


LOL!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

We need Dick Tracy and Nancy Drew to solve this one!


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nothing on Google Image that looks like it..... hmmmm.....


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

It might be for making braided rugs from scrap material. When you feed the material into each of the three holes, it folds the material so the raw edges are sorta inside. Makes it easier to then braid. I'm not sure where this knowledge came from but it is the first thing I thought of when I saw it. I'll have to google to see if I can find what I'm talking about. Anyone else know what I'm referring to?


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I used to have something similar when I was doing floral arrangements. It was to help hold and separate the stems when put into a vase.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Is there any way to learn the dimensions of the gizmo? That might help in finding out what it's for.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I, too, thought it was for curtains/drapes, etc.


----------



## Gardenbounty (Feb 2, 2017)

It has "clips" so the first thing I thought of was maybe you clip socks on to it when in the washing machine so you can keep pairs together??? ????


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

sschimel said:


> IUD?


 :sm15:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like a free gift that you received when going to a Tupperware party years ago.I could never fathom out what they had to be used for.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Did an image search and all that were shown as matches were cookie cutters. Could it be a gadget for making pom-poms or something similar? Hope somebody finds the answer to satisfy curiosity.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Is there a manufacture's mark on the gadget? That might help. It is not an IUD as it is too big.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I just showed this to a friend who used to sell Tupperware. She said she's never seen it before but maybe it's a green bell pepper seeder?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grannie Sandy said:


> Is there a manufacture's mark on the gadget? That might help. It is not an IUD as it is too big.


What gives you a clue as to its size? From that photo, it could be the size of a pea or saucer.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

My first thought was a cooky-cutter!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What gives you a clue as to its size? From that photo, it could be the size of a pea or saucer.


Either size would be ineffective as an IUD.

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What gives you a clue as to its size? From that photo, it could be the size of a pea or saucer.


There's a tape measure in the photo to give an indication of size.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

MY grandma had one similar and she used it for twisting her yarns together. Shes slip the yarn in the slots and as she knit shes give it a little spin and would twist. She made Fisherman sweaters. Thats all I know.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

I think it's for fluffy curtain puffs or gathering materials.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What gives you a clue as to its size? From that photo, it could be the size of a pea or saucer.


From the ruler includes in the photo, its is about 55 mm or just over 2 inches across.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrannyMo said:


> There's a tape measure in the photo to give an indication of size.


The thudding sound you hear is me knocking my head against the wall ... hard, and often! I don't think I'll ever get the hang of metric. I had to get out a tape measure with both inches and millimeters to understand that the widget is nearly two-and-a-half inches across.

Rigid or somewhat flexible?

The edges all seem to be rounded and smooth. I'm leaning towards the curtains idea.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

To make a instant bag in a hurry?? Hope someone finds out or I'll not get any sleep wondering what that thing is.


----------



## LeanMeanIndyJean (Jan 23, 2017)

We're all in suspenders hoping someone has the answer to this puzzle!


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Sock locks? There not exactly like the picture I found but I think they might be for keeping socks together in the wash anyhow.
> https://www.amazon.com/Helping-Hand-Paired-Washer-Laundry/dp/B00SS1UFT4/ref=pd_lpo_201_bs_img_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MKEERWH4BWGWZ0DT276B


I thought that but it put me off having 3 sections. Maybe it's for Jake the Peg. Or maybe you could get a pair in each section.


----------



## ShelleyM (Mar 1, 2017)

It looks to be a fabric folder for making braided rugs. You thread 3 strips of fabric through it and it folds them simultaneously as you braid


----------



## ShelleyM (Mar 1, 2017)

After it is braided, the braids are sewn together.


----------



## myj697 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hold scarves?


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I also thought it might the thing for the center of 45 records. There are more than one kind of these. I have to admit the metric measurement just doesn't work for me.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

When I first saw it, it reminded me of the gadgets that were popular in the early nineties that you would use with a scarf or other fabric to "tie" a fancy bow to dress up your "every day" clothes. Didn't think of the curtains, but same idea. So, I agree with others who said it was to make the fancy bows or rosettes on curtains/draperies.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What gives you a clue as to its size? From that photo, it could be the size of a pea or saucer.


There is a ruler above the gadget with 50 mm marks on it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tying scarves?


----------



## nuthatch (Sep 12, 2012)

I've seen something similar which holds electric cables in the three small central sections


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I believe it may be for pleats holder when sewing then together be to sure check also on Google too information an Pinterest too... If you find out I would love to know too if it is or isn't ... Good luck


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Braiding device for braided rugs


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wouldn't work for braided rugs. As you braid, the sections would get tangled if held together like that. Braided rug 'helpers' are like giant bias tape holders, one helper to each strand


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Putting in my two cents, I am very curious.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

No idea, but I trust someone will come up with the answer.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

A napkin ring?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Awaiting the answer, I , too, am curious.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok, hope someone can solve this puzzle, its driving me to drink, coffee that is!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

sschimel said:


> IUD?


That was my first thought, too!!! Funny!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Judy M said:


> We use large safety pins. Wish I had known to do that with small children's socks many years ago. LOL We tried some plastic things but they didn't last long.


I use rubber bands.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ShelleyM said:


> It looks to be a fabric folder for making braided rugs. You thread 3 strips of fabric through it and it folds them simultaneously as you braid


The only tool for folding fabric strips while braiding them that I know of (have, and never used ... yet) is: https://halcyonyarn.com/rug-making/68460000/braid-master-set-of-three


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Maybe it is a flower maker, or one of those yo-yo maker?????


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm03:


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

It's a puzzlement.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lovey said:


> . :sm03:


Because you did not use 'Quote Reply', no one can possibly know just which post is causing you to have a sad face, or does the whole topic depress you?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

No one knows!!!!!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Because you did not use 'Quote Reply', no one can possibly know just which post is causing you to have a sad face, or does the whole topic depress you?


----------



## Lindaditt (Jan 30, 2017)

Not sure, but I would agree with the drapery flower.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Tried 2 reverse image programs neither came up with anything close.


----------



## SKbutterfly9 (Feb 10, 2017)

Cookie cutter? A thing-a-ma-jig for separating yarn? A toy part?? Whatever it is, it might come in handy!


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

Could it be a flower maker or pom pom maker from the 60's?


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

I would love to know the answer.


----------



## sheildhall (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree it looks like a three ball holder for keeping yarn untwisted.


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

It looks like a gadget from the 80's for making fabric poofs or rosettes.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder if it came from a toy!?! You know how these weird pieces get thrown into knick knack drawers.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Judy M said:


> We use large safety pins. Wish I had known to do that with small children's socks many years ago. LOL We tried some plastic things but they didn't last long.


I use a mesh laundry bag. Dirty socks go in, the bag goes in the washer and dryer -- no lost socks.


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm curious too, so I want to follow the thread!


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

I sure would like to know what it is.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Well since it's March and St Pat's Day is coming soon maybe it's used to draw a 3 leaf clover


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't throw it away. As soon as it's gone you will discover what It is and wish you had it back!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I have made drapes, long ago, and what I used to make the pinch pleats looking nothing like that. Soooo I have no idea what it is.


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

Not a clue, but now I'm really curious.


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

It's not a spindle aid for playing 45 records, for sure. 

I think it may be a clip used to hold fabric puffs in place as they are being shaped. The puffs are then stitched into puffball quilts. There are all sorts of exotic notions for quilting various types of puff quilts. I don't see this one marketed right now (most of today's are built from squares, not triangles) but it may have been from the '70s when those quilts were quite popular.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Have no idea, but it's cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The poster's friend might remember what her mom's hobbies were. It might give us a clue. Was she a knitter, crocheter, sewer?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm stumped, too! Ratz!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Send the picture to Nancy's Notions in Beaver Dam, Wisconsin and ask her. She has been running her sewing business for years.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What gives you a clue as to its size? From that photo, it could be the size of a pea or saucer.


My photo is next to a ruler. See if you can widen you photo.

Item is a little more than 60mm in "diameter"


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

It is an item used to drive other people crazy!


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

doglady said:


> It is an item used to drive other people crazy!


If so it seems to be very effective!!!!

:sm03:

Nancy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

sschimel said:


> IUD?


Naturally, that's where your mind went. Love it!!! ????????????


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow, eight pages of responses and still looking for an answer. Can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm hopimg some one knows.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

read all eight pages and guess I'll have to keep reading....I haven't a clue what it is. Sometimes weird things that have no actual use are placed i shipments to keep things intact....maybe?


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

I wish I knew what this was but I have no clue so I'll be watching this thread. Hope someone has or can find the answer.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

IUD? (just kidding)


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

I want to know also.


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

Could it be for hanging carrier bags on and hooking over handles of a pushchair or wheelchair x


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

NO, but love that one. Ouch!


sschimel said:


> IUD?


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

I've got to follow this one, I'm dying to know what it is!!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Judy M said:


> We use large safety pins. Wish I had known to do that with small children's socks many years ago. LOL We tried some plastic things but they didn't last long.


Currently, I'm using lingerie bags to corral the socks before putting in washer. Repairman told me they don't go over the top, but where, oh where do they go?


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

No idea, never saw one. :sm13:


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> Anyone have any idea what it is? I thought maybe to make pleats on the top of drapes back in the day.
> Thanks in advance.


Looks like something you would wind wool on when you are changing colours when your knitting. Not sure really


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

I would like to know too. Every one is curious. I like it for it is interesting.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

never seen this before.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

I think it could be whatever you want. Too bad you don't have a whole bag of them!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Google images doesn't know either.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

A cl


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

A cookie cutter?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Perhaps a cookie cutter?


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

A sort of pompom maker for making yarn flowers??? Never seen anything like this before and I've been in textiles my whole life.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

It is a nothing.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I love to see what topics "catch fire"... wonder how long this will keep going?.... hope someone comes up with the right answer.
I like the idea about Nancy's Notions.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Only a man would think iud!!!!!


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Table card holder? You could place 3 separate cards/menus? on it. The round part would keep it from tipping over. An old Tupperware item? Or Avon? Does anyone remember anything like this from them?


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

What does it look like when it is slipped over a pencil? Something about this is familiar but can't put my finger on it.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Another idea. Something for pleating?


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Very curious to find out what it is!!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

The rule is, "Throw it out, in two weeks you will find out what it was. Usually because you need it".


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

To me, it looks like a drapery pleater of some kind.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

albie said:


> right click on image then go down to search google image and left click on that....just did it and only pictures (very small) of things that had yellow in them came up...i like the idea of 3 diff color seperator....as someone else said do it up on facebook...there must be someone who knows...


Is that for either Google or Google Chrome?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

It is probably a free gift for ordering something. They happened to have millions (that is why they gave them away, Good for nothing practical.) But, free is free and we are all suckers for something free even if it is useless.


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

Judy M said:


> We use large safety pins. Wish I had known to do that with small children's socks many years ago. LOL We tried some plastic things but they didn't last long.


WHY DID I NOT THINK OF THIS?!!?? Such a simple solution to something that makes me hate washing socks!!!


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Making bride's bouquet?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, you got me!! It is probably something off of some toy and we'll never find out what it is. I'm going to put this picture on facebook and see if anyone knows what it is.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The thudding sound you hear is me knocking my head against the wall ... hard, and often! I don't think I'll ever get the hang of metric. I had to get out a tape measure with both inches and millimeters to understand that the widget is nearly two-and-a-half inches across.
> 
> Rigid or somewhat flexible?
> 
> The edges all seem to be rounded and smooth. I'm leaning towards the curtains idea.


Hey don't be too hard on yourself--we all do stupid sooner or later! I remember cm to inches by the simple fact that knitting gauge is 10cm is 4". Although the ruller says mm the numbers represent cm so aprox. 6 cm is equal to 2.36 inches.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

The curtain rod thing is wrong and not for 45's or cooking eggs--can't be for socks unless you have three feet. Not for braided rugs either because why would you have three--the tool I have seen for this purpose is like a funnel. Now the vase thing is a possibility. It could be for holding computer cables as someone suggested--would make sense. Don't think I would try it for an IUD or at least no at my age. I'm guessing it is a unique "craft" thing for holding three cards or posters that you would slide into each slot using several so that it would stand up--something like a menu holder--obvious I don't know either.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Hey don't be too hard on yourself--we all do stupid sooner or later! I remember cm to inches by the simple fact that knitting gauge is 10cm is 4". Although the ruller says mm the numbers represent cm so aprox. 6 cm is equal to 2.36 inches.


Sorry, but that is clear as mud to me....lol. I just can't wrap my head around metrics and I am supposed to be half-way intelligent!!


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

Bubba24 said:


> Anyone have any idea what it is? I thought maybe to make pleats on the top of drapes back in the day.
> Thanks in advance.


I have something similar to hold my bra straps together at the back for athletic type tops but I think this is for some kind of braiding.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Could it be used for braiding or cording?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

It may be a bobbin for intarsia knitting.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, you can add me the list of people driven crazy, by this item. I book marked the page and am going to ask every seamstress/seamster of my acquaintance over the age of 60, what the heck this thing is. If I ever get a real answer, not a guess, I'll post it.


----------



## enelra (Feb 12, 2017)

Maybe she put that thing in the sewing box by mistake.


----------



## JennieG (Jul 17, 2011)

Wasn't there a thing back in the 1990s (or thereabouts) with the big fancy window treatments? I remember a couple of craft books and the plastic pieces that were used to "shape" the poufs and flounces and swags. But I remember the pieces as clear. They were strange shapes, and the books showed you how to arrange the fabric through, over and around these pieces and then hang them.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

susandkline said:


> Currently, I'm using lingerie bags to corral the socks before putting in washer. Repairman told me they don't go over the top, but where, oh where do they go?


i've been told that - in washing machines - the sock eater is located right next to the button crusher.... but that is the extent of my technical knowledge!


----------



## JilliansMusings (Mar 1, 2017)

SKbutterfly9 said:


> Cookie cutter? A thing-a-ma-jig for separating yarn? A toy part?? Whatever it is, it might come in handy!


It's not a "thing-a-ma-jig" but a "what-cha-ma-call-it" and....



mmrmein said:


> Don't throw it away. As soon as it's gone you will discover what It is and wish you had it back!


Here's what to do to find out what it is and it's value:

Place it in your recycle bin. Two days after it is picked up, you will find out what it is, that it was EXTREMELY valuable, as it was the last one of it's kind in all the world and worth $1000!

Someone who works at the recycling center will see it, be so curious as to what it is, grab it and take it home. They'll try to find out what it is, will never find out and toss it into a drawer for several years. Their teenager will admire it, tie a string to it and wear it around their neck as a modern-age Peace Sign for a few months, then toss it into a box of childhood memorabilia, where it will sit for ten-fifteen-twenty years.

Then that grown-up teen will go through their box of childhood "stuff", they will try to find out what it is and will never find out either. They'll laugh and think, "gee, what a silly kid I was - I wore it like a Peace Sign!" Then they'll toss it into the recycle bin... And then find out two days after their recycling has picked up, that it was EXTREMELY valuable, as it was the last one of it's kind in all the world and worth $10,000!

Ah, the circle of life...


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Scrapdog said:


> Making bride's bouquet?


This makes as much sense as anything else.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Why are you so sure it's not an adaptor for a 45 record? The one I had looked awfully like that.


----------



## JilliansMusings (Mar 1, 2017)

It's not flat enough. *I remember those*. There is a picture of one, on page 10 of the posts.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe a doohickey, thing-a-ma-bob? Sure hope someone puts us all out of our misery.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like a shamrock shaped cookie cutter, ready for St. Patricks day. :sm06:


----------



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

It's a Mickey Mouse cookie cutter


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

We lived in Germany for two years so I remember 6 clicks (kilometers) equals one mile. Also 2.2 cm = 1 in.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

It went "Zip" when it moved
And "Bop" when it stopped
And "Whirrr" when it stood still
I never knew just what it was and I guess I never will!

Probably not a marvelous toy. Wondered if it could hold sticks to support a house plant, but I don't think yellow would be a good colour. :sm09:


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

No idea. I tried google image, but couldn't get anything to come up.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

messymissy said:


> It went "Zip" when it moved
> And "Bop" when it stopped
> And "Whirrr" when it stood still
> I never knew just what it was and I guess I never will!
> ...


I do believe I've seen something like this used in the nursery trade for holding plant stalks, staking them to a stick or such.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Does it have any markings or numbers on it?


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you slid socks in the spaces to keep pairs together when you washed them.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

ShelleyM said:


> After it is braided, the braids are sewn together.


My grandma made beautiful braided rugs. She had a clever little gadget to help her...ME!! I would sit at her feet and roll up the strips as she sewed them together. When she was ready to braid I would untwist the balls as she went along. She was fast so I had to hustle to keep up with her.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

messymissy said:


> It went "Zip" when it moved
> And "Bop" when it stopped
> And "Whirrr" when it stood still
> I never knew just what it was and I guess I never will!
> ...


Now I will be singing that for days !!! :sm09:


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

JilliansMusings said:


> Here's what to do to find out what it is and it's value:
> 
> Ah, the circle of life...


Best. Answer. Ever. 'Bout spit my tea out!


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

carlacrn said:


> Almost looks like what you'd use on an old 45 to play on a regular record player.


It wouldn't be that large.


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What gives you a clue as to its size? From that photo, it could be the size of a pea or saucer.


Behind the picture of the gismo is a ruler


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Hair curler?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

E P Guinn said:


> Behind the picture of the gismo is a ruler


I wonder if the ruler makes an image search harder because it's looking for something that size.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

JilliansMusings said:


> Here's what to do to find out what it is and it's value:
> 
> Place it in your recycle bin. Two days after it is picked up, you will find out what it is, that it was EXTREMELY valuable, as it was the last one of it's kind in all the world and worth $1000!
> 
> ...


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

You are nearly right in your conclusion, you pull the fabric up through the circular pcs & it makes a rose or puffy ball type thing from sheer fabric, as if you were making a header for your curtains. Probably not the best explanation but I think you get the idea.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Some one showed one of the adaptors and this looks nothing like it. Take look at the list.


Grandma G. said:


> Why are you so sure it's not an adaptor for a 45 record? The one I had looked awfully like that.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If this is correct then why was it not made of clear plastic so it would not show?


beadknitter said:


> You are nearly right in your conclusion, you pull the fabric up through the circular pcs & it makes a rose or puffy ball type thing from sheer fabric, as if you were making a header for your curtains. Probably not the best explanation but I think you get the idea.


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> If this is correct then why was it not made of clear plastic so it would not show?


the ones of these I have used over the years you get the colour you want.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

messymissy said:


> It went "Zip" when it moved
> And "Bop" when it stopped
> And "Whirrr" when it stood still
> I never knew just what it was and I guess I never will!
> ...


It's been decades since I've heard that song! 




Who remembers this?


----------



## Donnadncn (Nov 30, 2014)

It is used to make a decorative pouf at the upper corner of a window swag.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wonder if you pull drapery fabric through it to form a flower at the corner edge of the drape.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Donnadncn said:


> It is used to make a decorative pouf at the upper corner of a window swag.


Yes, that's what I think.


----------



## MommaJody (Oct 13, 2014)

It looks like one of the impression makers that came in a set for decorating cakes back in the 70's or 80's. You ice the cake and let the icing set for a while. Then you use the yellow markers to press very lightly into the icing to make an impression in the icing. Then you use a bag of icing with the tip of your choice and outline the impression you just made with the marker in the color of your choice of icing. This along with other markers was used to make uniform designs in the icing of the cakes to make them look fancy.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

That sounds like the best one yet!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I vote for the pouffe maker, with enough fabric pulled through to make the pouffes, the device would not be visible. But people are good at adapting things for other uses. Strange that it is so,hard to find on the net, though, for I imagine many places still have ornate drapery, then there are all those period dramas that are filmed these days. WOuld be easier to make a thousand pouffes with these devices than to sew or cinch each one with thread.


----------



## tisszy (Apr 29, 2016)

Flower maker ...? There were some around in the 60s to make yarn flowers but can't exactly remember.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> Anyone have any idea what it is? I thought maybe to make pleats on the top of drapes back in the day.
> Thanks in advance.


Take a piece of fabric and pull it into the clip sections and see how it looks. That might be the answer.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Have been watching this, I showed this to DH this am and he wondered if it might be used for making ropes/cords. By putting 3 separate cords into the 3 center sections then using the 3 larger as the hand hold to twist into a larger rope/cord.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

gma11331 said:


> Sorry, but that is clear as mud to me....lol. I just can't wrap my head around metrics and I am supposed to be half-way intelligent!!


Don't feel bad. I took a course at my daughter's elementary school when Americans were told that we would be switching to the metric system. I figured at the very least, I would be able to help my daughter with her homework. Well, as we all know it was never implemented. I have forgotten everything I learned in that course.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

PhoenixFire said:


> i've been told that - in washing machines - the sock eater is located right next to the button crusher.... but that is the extent of my technical knowledge!


Thank you! At least I now know where all my socks have gone. Of course, a pair is never taken, because then you could never be sure the washer was the culprit! I'm quite sure I hear snickers coming out of the washer as I put socks in.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Here we always blamed the dryer. Got to apologize to all of the dryers I have ever known.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

PhoenixFire said:


> i've been told that - in washing machines - the sock eater is located right next to the button crusher.... but that is the extent of my technical knowledge!


No, missing socks are the larval form of wire coat hangers <G>.


----------



## aerdna53 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think if it was connected to knitting etc our collective minds would have recognised it. Try posting on a diy/gardening type site and get a different group of ideas


----------



## aerdna53 (Dec 22, 2011)

Could it hold coat hangers on a washing line?


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

DragonWhoKnits said:


> If so it seems to be very effective!!!!
> 
> :sm03:
> 
> Nancy


Me too, haven't weighed in before cuz I have nothing to add, but just had to third this" device to drive people crazy - each day I think somebody will surely recognize this, and respond. 
:sm04:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Judy M said:


> I wonder if the ruler makes an image search harder because it's looking for something that size.


But that's what we're looking for something this size that looks like the image! :sm01:

This thread is turning into a comedy routine, that's Okay though! :sm11:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Judy M said:


> I wonder if the ruler makes an image search harder because it's looking for something that size.


I thought that too, so I cropped it down to _just_ the gizmo; no better luck.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

martyr said:


> But that's what we're looking for something this size that looks like the image! :sm01:
> 
> This thread is turning into a comedy routine, that's Okay though! :sm11:


We are easily entertained! And given this group's resources and minds, the answer will come sooner or later


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

anyone look under draperies and see if it some kind of poof maker? I did, but didn't see anything


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

lovey said:


> anyone look under draperies and see if it some kind of poof maker? I did, but didn't see anything


I did and could not find anything. Since it has 3 slots I have looked for all kinds of braid makers. Have not found anything.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

It makes most sense as a drapery accessory. Sure hope someone KNOWS what it is.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Bubba24 said:


> Anyone have any idea what it is? I thought maybe to make pleats on the top of drapes back in the day.
> Thanks in advance.


Evidently we are not the only ones trying to identify this object. I found this on reddit. I found it via imagr, which I found when trying to do a google image search of Jessica Jean's cropped version of the photo. According to a reddit poster, it has been tentatively identified as a clothes pin (peg) used in South Africa in the 90s. FWIW, here is the link where I found the info

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/comments/5wveo8

It must be frustrating many reddit users, too :sm09:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks like reddit folks are coming up with as many guesses as we have. Until I see proof, a guess is just a guess. BUT, it is NOT a braiding tool. Wouldn't work!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

mambrose3 said:


> I did and could not find anything. Since it has 3 slots I have looked for all kinds of braid makers. Have not found anything.


I really do not think this would twist rope so it would stay twisted. The minute you let go it would come undone.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I thought that too, so I cropped it down to _just_ the gizmo; no better luck.


Can you please slide this onto a pencil so we can see how it spreads out? This look soooo familiar but I can't put my finger on it!!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is there any way to learn the dimensions of the gizmo? That might help in finding out what it's for.


It's shown with a ruler.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

RobbiD said:


> Evidently we are not the only ones trying to identify this object. I found this on reddit. I found it via imagr, which I found when trying to do a google image search of Jessica Jean's cropped version of the photo. According to a reddit poster, it has been tentatively identified as a clothes pin (peg) used in South Africa in the 90s. FWIW, here is the link where I found the info
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/comments/5wveo8
> ...


And maybe someone didn't know its true purpose either, but discovered that clothes pin was a good alternate use? I could see that. Yep.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Shall we now hunt for vintage clothespins?


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Judy M said:


> Shall we now hunt for vintage clothespins?


I did, and could not find it.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I thought that too, so I cropped it down to _just_ the gizmo; no better luck.


And I thought if anyone could find the answer to this mystery it would be Jessica-Jean and Knit4es.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have to say I've posted many questions here on kp and never got close to 15 pages of responses. I got this pictures from another knitting site that I belong to and between the 2 sites everyone is stumped. Hopefully someone will figure it out and if I find the answer I will make a big announcement. In the meantime keep watching.????????


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Bubba24


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It could be it was part of something else and someone decided that could be used to ......??? LOL

Searching for yellow plastic objects, probably 1000s - of course, I found the duck of many years ago - my children's bath toy.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Attachment for a drying rack - something like an umbrella.

Can someone remove the color from the object so that selecting images will only seek the shape of the doohickey?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Judy M said:


> Attachment for a drying rack - something like an umbrella.
> 
> Can someone remove the color from the object so that selecting images will only seek the shape of the doohickey?


I hope someone can do that. Great idea.


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

I searched vintage gadgets and Tupperware but nothing showed up.
I figure it must be something "outside our box" since no one knows what it is. I even looked up laundry gadgets, gardening but nothing came up. Go figure. Someone knows, it's just a matter of time. I so wanted to be the hero.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

You're still a hero, Barbarella, for the time you took to do additional looking. I'm not sitting on pins and needles any more, but still hoping for an answer!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Judy M said:


> ...
> Can someone remove the color from the object so that selecting images will only seek the shape of the doohickey?


Converted to black and white. I had no better luck searching. :sm13:

Link I used: http://www.convertimage.net/online-photo-effects/black-and-white-photo-fx.asp


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Converted to black and white. I had no better luck searching. :sm13:
> 
> Link I used: http://www.convertimage.net/online-photo-effects/black-and-white-photo-fx.asp


I don't think we will ever find out what this this is/used for.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Bubba24 said:


> I don't think we will ever find out what this this is/used for.


Perhaps... but it has been entertaining :sm02:


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Converted to black and white. I had no better luck searching. :sm13:
> 
> Link I used: http://www.convertimage.net/online-photo-effects/black-and-white-photo-fx.asp


Jessica -Jean, aren't you the cleaver one, I would like to personally thank you for this link, there have been times I needed this so much
so thank you again. Ruth


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

mousepotato said:


> No, missing socks are the larval form of wire coat hangers <G>.


that's hilarious!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

B4 said:


> Jessica -Jean, aren't you the cleaver one, I would like to personally thank you for this link, there have been times I needed this so much
> so thank you again. Ruth


I just googled 'convert color photo to black and white' and that site seemed the easiest to understand and do.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I just googled 'convert color photo to black and white' and that site seemed the easiest to understand and do.


Isn't amazing what you can and can't find when you google very literally?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba, was this "found" in the US? Maybe a child's sewing, knitting, braiding, etc. tool.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Judy M said:


> Bubba, was this "found" in the US? Maybe a child's sewing, knitting, braiding, etc. tool.


Yes I believe so. I'll have to check the site that I found it on.


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

This is priceless! We might get charged with harassment!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Barbarella said:


> This is priceless! We might get charged with harassment!


Really? By whom? Google Images?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I went to the site where I saw this "thing" and someone posted they thought it was a " peg for hanging clothes used in South Africa ". I don't know how true this is but I searched for hours and didn't find anything.


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really? By whom? Google Images?


I'm sorry. I meant that as a joke only.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Some sort of clip or attachment


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Anyone have any idea what it is? I thought maybe to make pleats on the top of drapes back in the day.
> Thanks in advance.


Here is what I found in google search.

I can't provide a link but can confirm (as I did on one of the previous posts): It's a clothes peg - these were sold as such in South Africa, where I lived for a few years. I guess the logic behind it is that you can just take one out of a bag any which way and snap it over the clothes and line without having to orient it first or press a spring mechanism.
My wife has also confirmed that she remembers these from the mid/late '90s as cropping up in laundry baskets at her mom's house. We both remember them as being shitty - they were prone to breaking as they couldn't stretch wide enough to go over thick fabric and clotheslines, and their brief popularity was probably the result of some short-term advertising/price-drop campaign to offload them. I've spent a few minutes Googling but could not find a link.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

That explanation was on Reddit.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

If any of you are still watching this. Google different styles of clothes pins. The gadget we have been looking for isn't listed but there are others that come close . Keep looking all the way through. It is very easy to see why our gismo could be considered as some sort of clothes pen. 
Carol


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

I looked up plastic braider on pinterest and came across this;


----------



## 78149 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have just trawled through all sixteen pages in the hope that someone knew what it was. Aaargh! I have no idea, but now I need to know what it is.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

you're hooked!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

travellin said:


> I have just trawled through all sixteen pages in the hope that someone knew what it was. Aaargh! I have no idea, but now I need to know what it is.


I'm hooked also. When I posted this thing I was so sure someone would know what it was. Nothing stumps kp'ers. Well 17 pages later and here we are....stumped. Lol


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

mambrose3 said:


> I looked up plastic braider on pinterest and came across this;


There's another funny looking thing!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> There's another funny looking thing!


But at least we know what it is. What is this thing...!!!&*%###. :sm09: :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## KnitWit73 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have been searching on Google and tried to copy & paste a picture of round window curtains that can be found on www.designerdraperyhardware.com under Graber products: Graber Specialty clear tubing window kit up to 92" for Sheers or Lightweight Fabrics, BUT, the picture would not paste! It did not show your item, and when I tried to see all the parts needed for this curtain, again, it did not show your item. However, the line drawing shows the round curtain gathered in the center with a "poof" of fabric -- think of a person's pony tail gathered back in place under the band...it looks something like that. Sorry for the poor description -- wish the picture would paste. Oh well, what can you expect from a 78 yr old.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

KnitWit73 said:


> I have been searching on Google and tried to copy & paste a picture of round window curtains that can be found on www.designerdraperyhardware.com under Graber products: Graber Specialty clear tubing window kit up to 92" for Sheers or Lightweight Fabrics, BUT, the picture would not paste! It did not show your item, and when I tried to see all the parts needed for this curtain, again, it did not show your item. However, the line drawing shows the round curtain gathered in the center with a "poof" of fabric -- think of a person's pony tail gathered back in place under the band...it looks something like that. Sorry for the poor description -- wish the picture would paste. Oh well, what can you expect from a 78 yr old.


Could you post the link for what you saw?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

KnitWit73 said:


> I have been searching on Google and tried to copy & paste a picture of round window curtains that can be found on www.designerdraperyhardware.com under Graber products: Graber Specialty clear tubing window kit up to 92" for Sheers or Lightweight Fabrics, BUT, the picture would not paste! It did not show your item, and when I tried to see all the parts needed for this curtain, again, it did not show your item. However, the line drawing shows the round curtain gathered in the center with a "poof" of fabric -- think of a person's pony tail gathered back in place under the band...it looks something like that. Sorry for the poor description -- wish the picture would paste. Oh well, what can you expect from a 78 yr old.[/quote
> 
> Here is a photo of the Graber page that sells what you are talking about. I sell Graber products - there is nothing similar to the mystery object in the drapery business


----------



## JennieG (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you by any chance old enough to remember the window treatment books and accompanying plastic parts that were sold back at least 20 years ago? I can't remember how long, but the designer had a couple of soft cover leaflets and the plastic parts that you would pull fabric through and arrange and drape to make fancy window treatments. I'm hitting 70 this year, but I can't remember the name of the "system" or designer. I had no interest in that stuff, so I never kept it in my memory.


"Here is a photo of the Graber page that sells what you are talking about. I sell Graber products - there is nothing similar to the mystery object in the drapery business"


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

JennieG said:


> Are you by any chance old enough to remember the window treatment books and accompanying plastic parts that were sold back at least 20 years ago? I can't remember how long, but the designer had a couple of soft cover leaflets and the plastic parts that you would pull fabric through and arrange and drape to make fancy window treatments. I'm hitting 70 this year, but I can't remember the name of the "system" or designer. I had no interest in that stuff, so I never kept it in my memory.
> 
> Here is another photo of what was used years ago to make pouf swag valances. I don't know where to go with our mystery object, but I really don't think it has anything to do with window treatments


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

KnitWit73 said:


> I have been searching on Google and tried to copy & paste a picture of round window curtains that can be found on www.designerdraperyhardware.com under Graber products: Graber Specialty clear tubing window kit up to 92" for Sheers or Lightweight Fabrics, BUT, the picture would not paste! It did not show your item, and when I tried to see all the parts needed for this curtain, again, it did not show your item. However, the line drawing shows the round curtain gathered in the center with a "poof" of fabric -- think of a person's pony tail gathered back in place under the band...it looks something like that. Sorry for the poor description -- wish the picture would paste. Oh well, what can you expect from a 78 yr old.


Paste the photo on text edit or other kind of document. Then,choose file, add attachment. After you send it, download will appear. When we click on download we will be able to see what you are describing


----------



## KnitWit73 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you mambrose3 for the info re how to paste the photo.
As BirchPoint states, "I don't know where to go with our mystery object but I really don't think it has anything to do with window treatments." So, any one else want to go on a quest to find out what the object is?
JennieG, I don't remember the object you described, but I think BirchPoint's picture shows you how the pouf can be done.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm still on this quest. I must say it is driving me crazy.....well crazier than what I already am. Lol


----------



## Mei-ling (Mar 6, 2017)

Thats what I was wondering...for the old record players


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

I think who ever discovers what this is deserves a prize.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

jael23 said:


> I think who ever discovers what this is deserves a prize.


Who ever figures it out should definitely get a prize. We should all send the person a skein of yarn. But they need to have proof. Lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mei-ling said:


> Thats what I was wondering...for the old record players


Welcome, Mei-ling, to KP, but it's far too big and thick to serve that purpose.


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Who ever figures it out should definitely get a prize. We should all send the person a skein of yarn. But they need to have proof. Lol


I have ask everyone I know about it. Put it on my facebook page and instagram asking and no one knows. Googled everything I know to google and nothing. A real mystery!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Veleria said:


> I have ask everyone I know about it. Put it on my facebook page and instagram asking and no one knows. Googled everything I know to google and nothing. A real mystery!


I did the same. Lol.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

someone has already posted it as a type of clothes pin


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

lovey said:


> someone has already posted it as a type of clothes pin


It's not a clothes pin as far as I can tell.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

go look at earlier comments. it was an unsuccessful clothes/laundry clip/pin


Veleria said:


> It's not a clothes pin as far as I can tell.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

lovey said:


> someone has already posted it as a type of clothes pin


Just found another strange vintage clothespin on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nine-Vintage-STEEL-Galvanized-Coated-Wire-Clothes-Pins-Line-Laundry-Hangers-/191787959113


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

mambrose3, this is a holder for a clothespin bag that you hang on the line and then the clothespins are always at your hand.
Lynn


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

nnyl said:


> mambrose3, this is a holder for a clothespin bag that you hang on the line and then the clothespins are always at your hand.
> Lynn


Thank you. I could not imagine how it was used. Can you describe how it is used, or sketch it & download. I would love to know.


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

lovey said:


> go look at earlier comments. it was an unsuccessful clothes/laundry clip/pin


I can't find what you are talking about. On page 17 the original person posting still did not know. I would be interested in seeing it in use if you would be so kind to guide me to the post. Thanks.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Could this be the next generation if it was a South African poorly designed clothes peg/pin????
Attachment is a word document.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

PinkLizzie, I can see where you see the similarities, but until I see an ad or packaging to prove what the original is, the rest is guessing. This has been a fun puzzle, but looking like a dead end. As stated somewhere early on, it could be a toy part. Maybe we need to look in that direction


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

I wonder how much collective time has been spent by all you/we/us curious people in trying to identify what this is? Any ideas? For me - I've lost count of the number of google searches I've made!!!!!!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think it was left by space invaders, and they're up there laughing themselves silly.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

PinkLizzie said:


> I wonder how much collective time has been spent by all you/we/us curious people in trying to identify what this is? Any ideas? For me - I've lost count of the number of google searches I've made!!!!!!


I can't even tell you how many hours I've been searching. Every time there is a little hint posted I am off to search for hours. Maybe this is one thing that we will never know the answer to.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Bubba24 said:


> I can't even tell you how many hours I've been searching. Every time there is a little hint posted I am off to search for hours. Maybe this is one thing that we will never know the answer to.


I hope not.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Bubba24 said:


> Anyone have any idea what it is? I thought maybe to make pleats on the top of drapes back in the day.
> Thanks in advance.


Did you try to use it as a clothespin? Making pleats for drapes makes more sense than one of the poof makers for a swag thingie. Did you try that to see if the pleat is about the right size? Just curious. I haven't spent hours on google or anything silly like that! I do wonder what the collective hours would be. It looks like I'm not the only one, either. teehee


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

gheezi said:


> Did you try to use it as a clothespin? Making pleats for drapes makes more sense than one of the poof makers for a swag thingie. Did you try that to see if the pleat is about the right size? Just curious. I haven't spent hours on google or anything silly like that! I do wonder what the collective hours would be. It looks like I'm not the only one, either. teehee


This thingie isn't mine. I saw it on another knitting site.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

gheezi said:


> Did you try to use it as a clothespin? Making pleats for drapes makes more sense than one of the poof makers for a swag thingie. Did you try that to see if the pleat is about the right size? Just curious. I haven't spent hours on google or anything silly like that! I do wonder what the collective hours would be. It looks like I'm not the only one, either. teehee


Googling silly? 
Not for me.
I have learned so much on google over the years and so far this "thing" is the only query I haven't been able to find an answer to - like everyone else. 
I hope I never stop being curious! ;-)


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Bubba24 said:


> This thingie isn't mine. I saw it on another knitting site.


Bummer. we might not ever know.

The other knitting site....was there a person attached to the thingie? Like bubba or gheezi?


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

I wonder if this question has been posted in the ravelry forums. Maybe someone there knows?


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

PinkLizzie said:


> Googling silly?
> Not for me.
> I have learned so much on google over the years and so far this "thing" is the only query I haven't been able to find an answer to - like everyone else.
> I hope I never stop being curious! ;-)


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

gheezi said:


> Did you try to use it as a clothespin? Making pleats for drapes makes more sense than one of the poof makers for a swag thingie. Did you try that to see if the pleat is about the right size? Just curious. I haven't spent hours on google or anything silly like that! I do wonder what the collective hours would be. It looks like I'm not the only one, either. teehee


Tongue in cheek. May none of us ever lose our curiosity. And, don't get me started on the many YouTube paths I had to follow! I wonder, was that the beginning of my insomnia? Oh, yours, too?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

boomster said:


> I wonder if this question has been posted in the ravelry forums. Maybe someone there knows?


I haven't posted it on ravelry. I don't know how to do it.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

gheezi said:


> Bummer. we might not ever know.
> 
> The other knitting site....was there a person attached to the thingie? Like bubba or gheezi?


Please excuse my ignorance but who/what is bubba or gheezi?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

PinkLizzie said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but who/what is bubba or gheezi?


If you look at the post above yours Bubba is my screen name.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Ofcourse it is. Silly me!


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

So, I found someone who knows: "It’s a clothes peg - these were sold as such in South Africa, where I lived for a few years. I guess the logic behind it is that you can just take one out of a bag any which way and snap it over the clothes and line without having to orient it first or press a spring mechanism." 

However, people "remember them as being shitty - they were prone to breaking as they couldn’t stretch wide enough to go over thick fabric and clotheslines, and their brief popularity was probably the result of some short-term advertising/price-drop campaign to offload them.”

For what it's worth . . .


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

boomster said:


> So, I found someone who knows: "It's a clothes peg - these were sold as such in South Africa, where I lived for a few years. I guess the logic behind it is that you can just take one out of a bag any which way and snap it over the clothes and line without having to orient it first or press a spring mechanism."
> 
> However, people "remember them as being shitty - they were prone to breaking as they couldn't stretch wide enough to go over thick fabric and clotheslines, and their brief popularity was probably the result of some short-term advertising/price-drop campaign to offload them."
> 
> For what it's worth . . .


Thank you for solving the mystery. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you! It only took 19 pages I'd suggestions to get it right!


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Thank you for solving the mystery. ðð½ðð½ðð½ðð½ðð½ðð½ðð½


This is all I could find. Seems similar to pegs you found.


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Veleria said:


> This is all I could find. Seems similar to pegs you found.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

boomster said:


> So, I found someone who knows: "It's a clothes peg - these were sold as such in South Africa, where I lived for a few years. I guess the logic behind it is that you can just take one out of a bag any which way and snap it over the clothes and line without having to orient it first or press a spring mechanism."
> 
> However, people "remember them as being shitty - they were prone to breaking as they couldn't stretch wide enough to go over thick fabric and clotheslines, and their brief popularity was probably the result of some short-term advertising/price-drop campaign to offload them."
> 
> For what it's worth . . .


I posted a link to that quote a few pages ago, and someone else posted it a couple of pages later. Hopefully it is correct :sm02:


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

You can understand why they're not around now,must have been useless as a clothes peg! Kept us all occupied & out of mischief for a while anyway! Well done everyone! ????


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Does not look like a clothes peg to me.. I suppose when someone can provide the proof then I will accept it.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

kazzza said:


> Does not look like a clothes peg to me.. I suppose when someone can provide the proof then I will accept it.


I agree but it's going on too long now! I was leaning towards the flower-pouffe arrangements for curtain headings but still not convinced! ????


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking at page 1, the original poster on (some ) site was Allyson Allyn. I'm curious what country she is from, and what country and how old was her friends mom. If she is from, say, Nebraska, USA and 85 years old, never traveled and knew no one that did, would it really be possible for her to have a clothes pin from South Africa? But, if she was from New York, had relatives who had gone to South Africa, ....you get what I'm thinking? I'd still like to hear from someone in South Africa that could say, yes, and I've got some in my clothes pin bag right now!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

The best thing would be if someone has one & knows what it's for, having used it for that purpose......THEN we'd have the final say & all give a relieved sigh that would be heard throughout the world! ????


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Doesn't have to look like our standard clothes pegs to be a clothes line clothes holder!


kazzza said:


> Does not look like a clothes peg to me.. I suppose when someone can provide the proof then I will accept it.


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

RobbiD said:


> I posted a link to that quote a few pages ago, and someone else posted it a couple of pages later. Hopefully it is correct :sm02:


Thank you! I looked for an answer through the thread, but they can be so hard to find. We might never know for sure, but at least people are finding the same answer consistently.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

I do quilting, and it reminds me of a jig to cut out pansy shapes


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

me too!!


kazzza said:


> Does not look like a clothes peg to me.. I suppose when someone can provide the proof then I will accept it.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

boomster said:


> Thank you! I looked for an answer through the thread, but they can be so hard to find. We might never know for sure, but at least people are finding the same answer consistently.


You're welcome :sm01: So many KP members discounted it, and none of our South African members commented, so I don't know how accurate it is. It still seems to be dubious answer at best :sm01: I keep checking back in hopes of seeing a definitive answer. It's driving me bonkers! It actually looks familiar, but I have no idea when or where I saw a similar object.


----------



## KnitWit73 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sent: Fri, Mar 10, 2017 12:00 pm
Subject: Re: OK ENGINEERS -- DO YOU KNOW WHAT THIS IS?

Did an image search on Google (uploaded the picture) one guy said that he remembers seeing it as a cheap clothespin sold in South Africa region in the 1990's. He said they were prone to breaking and that's why you no longer see them around. Hope this helps.
Mike

This email came from my son, Mike. I sent him a thank you reply and told him this South African clothespin was previously mentioned on KP with a download that showed a different clothespin picture. BUT, it seems quite a few responses to this question state that IT IS a clothespin from South Africa.
Question solved?


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Sure as heck hope so!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I would LOVE to have this be the answer, and it quite possibly is, BUT, where is an ad, or other verification? Someone remembering from the 1990's - that would never pass muster in a courtroom, nor in scientific circles. Neither do we know where in this world this object was found, and if there is any possible connection to South Africa. South African friends, search the historical newspaper and magazine records..... if it was one of those TV gadget advertisements, please, several of you verify that. Without that, it's still not a clothes pin/peg to me....


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

BirchPoint said:


> I would LOVE to have this be the answer, and it quite possibly is, BUT, where is an ad, or other verification? Someone remembering from the 1990's - that would never pass muster in a courtroom, nor in scientific circles. Neither do we know where in this world this object was found, and if there is any possible connection to South Africa. South African friends, search the historical newspaper and magazine records..... if it was one of those TV gadget advertisements, please, several of you verify that. Without that, it's still not a clothes pin/peg to me....


I must say I do feel the same. I wondered if it was one of those free gifts that you get & then even if you wanted more you couldn't because they weren't commercially produced! Seems very strange that none of us can really remember them & although people have shown similar things, nothing has been the SAME!????


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> I would LOVE to have this be the answer, and it quite possibly is, BUT, where is an ad, or other verification? Someone remembering from the 1990's - that would never pass muster in a courtroom, nor in scientific circles. Neither do we know where in this world this object was found, and if there is any possible connection to South Africa. South African friends, search the historical newspaper and magazine records..... if it was one of those TV gadget advertisements, please, several of you verify that. Without that, it's still not a clothes pin/peg to me....


I agree with you BirchPoint.
I have a couple of ladies from South Africa working with me.. I have shown them and both did not recognise it.. They are going to ask family still living there..


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

KnitWit73 said:


> Sent: Fri, Mar 10, 2017 12:00 pm
> Subject: Re: OK ENGINEERS -- DO YOU KNOW WHAT THIS IS?
> 
> Did an image search on Google (uploaded the picture) one guy said that he remembers seeing it as a cheap clothespin sold in South Africa region in the 1990's. He said they were prone to breaking and that's why you no longer see them around. Hope this helps.
> ...


This was driving me crazy. Looks like the mystery is solved. Thank you.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

kazzza said:


> I agree with you BirchPoint.
> I have a couple of ladies from South Africa working with me.. I have shown them and both did not recognise it.. They are going to ask family still living there..


That is so great. Hopefully they will get us the proof.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> That is so great. Hopefully they will get us the proof.


Yes I certainly hope so, I am getting sick of this topic,but I can't seem to keep checking in each day, you know what I mean? :sm19: :sm17: :sm16:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I remember someone posted asking about what is this a while ago on this forum, but don't remember what finally they found?


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

There was no definitive answer I'm afraid! ????


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I still favour the drapery rosette maker.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

knitteerli said:


> I still favour the drapery rosette maker.


Yes,I think I do too! ????


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

It's still up in the air of what this really is. I guess we'll never really know. Lol


----------



## dotbinmo (Mar 5, 2017)

Teehee...me, too. Funny thing, i can think in either English Standard or metric, but convert them one to the other, forget it!!!


----------



## dotbinmo (Mar 5, 2017)

Goodness! How on earth would that hold something? Maybe I am in "duh" mode from reading all of this, (and have more pages to go), but all I can think of is pain when it snaps on the fingers being used to try to work it!


----------



## dotbinmo (Mar 5, 2017)

OMG, when I was little Nana had one of those bags...she did not like dryers! But I do not remember the thing that hung it up.


----------



## dotbinmo (Mar 5, 2017)

LOL!!!! Probably was...or it is someone's idea to drive people crazy!


----------



## dotbinmo (Mar 5, 2017)

Now these things look like they are clothes pins! But that original doomaflahggie doesn't look like one to me. Maybe I am too brain dead right now!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I swore I would not look at this any more...could not stop. :sm16:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

what looks like clothes pins???


dotbinmo said:


> Now these things look like they are clothes pins! But that original doomaflahggie doesn't look like one to me. Maybe I am too brain dead right now!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm sure they are curtain rosette makers, you pull material through them to make a flouncy flower & put them on the top of the curtain, my Mum had some, quite old - fashioned now!


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't think it's a record center....., those had edges to hold them in the 45 hole to convert to 33 1/3..... This wouldn't do that. Not a clue what is is, though...????


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

martyr said:


> I swore I would not look at this any more...could not stop. :sm16:


It's like the itch you like to scratch. Thought I'd search Google one last time and found this. lol !


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/comments/5wveo8


----------



## aerdna53 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think it's for net type curtains. When you do 'swaggs' you push the ends through to make a rosette type of thing0


----------



## aerdna53 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think it's for net type curtains. When you do 'swaggs' you push the ends through to make a rosette type of thing


----------

